

No more $4 coffee shop work permits -- remember libraries? - ashaegupta
http://dthink.ashaelizabethgupta.com/post/18502686217/dear-mayor-bloomberg-please-turn-all-libraries-into

======
sheraz
I get the sentiment, but this is entirely wrong-headed. The author is aiming
for a land-grab of libraries?

It sounds like the author wants to displace a good (but admittedly
underutilized) public service because the coffee shops in the East Village are
too busy!

Maybe your library in the East Village is empty, but not every neighborhood
shares the same demographics. 200th street off Dykman has a library that
remains busy throughout the day.

There is another in Brooklyn (Cortelyou Rd) with a large Russian section, also
frequented through the day.

Secondly, allowing people to bring in food and drink is a recipe for disaster.
You create a problem with pests, rodents, and the smell. Oh, the SMELL!

Do yourself a favor -- if you are actually making money from your remote lap-
topping then go find a co-working space. $300 a month (or so) is a good deal,
and it is great for networking.

------
DanBC
I agree with what you say, but this

> _[. . .] while aisles of dust-collecting books are taking up precious public
> space nearby?_

is unlikely to be helpful, and is likely to be harmful, for your message.

